# Keith Langford to the Mavs summer camp...



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

Just giving you guys the head up, but hometown boy Keith Langford will be taking his game back to the Dallas/Fort Worth area. He has agreed to take part and try to win a roster spot on the Mavs.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yup! He use to go to my HS and led our school into an undefeated season and undefeated in our home ever since he was there for 3 years now. Man I wish he would atleast be signed and be our third string PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Makes sense for the Mavs to send him to their NBDL team in Ft. Worth. He'll play to good crowds there more than likely.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Rawle Marshall, Jason Klotz and Michael Harris are also on the teams. No idea aout them but, only that Harris is from Rice Klotz is from Texas and Marshall from Oakland University.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Rawle Marshall, Jason Klotz and Michael Harris are also on the teams. No idea aout them but, only that Harris is from Rice Klotz is from Texas and Marshall from Oakland University.


I liked what I saw in the 2 games I saw of Marshall(his conference championship and his 1st round NCAA Tournament game against North Carolina).


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I remember watching Jason Klotz miss easy hook shots at UT. Then getting outworked by somebody smaller than him. Now that he's property of the Mavs I will get a chance to scream at him in the NBDL. He will be a NBDL lifer guaranteed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

how do you find out this info?


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I like this signing.I can't believe that Langford didn't get drafted.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I've seen Marshall play live probally 12 times, I used to live a mile off campus. He is an excellent shooter from 3 point range and in. He has a good handle with the ball and score very well. His defense was fine against the guys he was playing but outside of the UNC game we really haven't seen him match up with anyone of NBA material. I would say he could be a very solid bench player in the NBA with some time.


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

The reason Keith didn't get drafted is because he ended his career at Kansas a little shaky with Bill Self supposely and also was injuried. The main reason he didn't get drafted is due to the fact he is a tweener guard (only really 6'3"-6'4"). He is not a good enough shooter to be a 2G, but doesn't have the PG skills yet to be a PG. Most teams want him to switch to a PG spot in the NBA and I think he could do it. He is a excellent slasher, a decent defender, but needs to improve his handles and outside shooting. He would fit perfectly in a uptempo offense that utilizes his athletic ability and his slashing ability. He has a lot of upside still as a player none the less. I think Dallas is a perfect fit for him in many ways.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Our summer league team's looking pretty good. Michael Harris sounds pretty sweet, he averaged 20points and 11.7 rebounds per game as a 6'6 forward. Impressive


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Player Ht. College Exp. 
Marquis Daniels 6-6 Auburn 2 
Devin Harris 6-3 Wisconsin 1 
Michael Harris 6-6 Rice R 
Keith Langford 6-4 Kansas R 
Rawle Marshall 6-7 Oakland (Mich.) R 
D.J. Mbenga 7-0 None 1 
Pavel Podkolzin 7-5 None 1 
Josh Powell 6-8 N.C. State 2 
Filiberto Rivera 6-2 UT-El Paso R


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like Rivera, he was talked about being a higher 2nd round pick at parts of the year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats his game like? Comparison?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is a pass first point guard to say the least. Very good size and plays solid defense. He has had trouble scoring lately but had 3.2 to 1 a/t this year. 46% from the field 37% from 3, almost 86% from FT.

I don't know who a good player to compare him to would be. He needs some work but has the skills to be a solid backup PG if he works on his game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

as a Texas and Big 12 fan. I liked Langford when he was at KU. But we just picked up a guard. I know who Klotz is but who is Harris, another guard???? If he is that tells me that D. Armstrong may not be back next season.


----------

